# GOIANIA | Projects & Construction



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Goiânia is the capital of the brazilian state of Goiás.
The city has a metropolitan region with more than 2.5 millions inhabt.
Eventually I will post projects from other nearby towns.



Iconic Marista 60fl | +200m
WTC Goiânia 40fl | 39fl | 176m
Blanc Casa Design 47fl | 173m
Epic City Home 45fl | 173m
Legacy City Home | 41fl | 172,6m
Skygarden Marista 56fl | +-170m
Skyarden Flamboyant 54fl | +-170m
Arte Verde Marista 48fl | 168m
Da Vinci Oeste | 46fl | ~160m
Horizonte Flamboyant 46fl | 155m
Hl Vaca Brava 45fl | 150m
Prisma 29 43fl ~150m
Legend Parque do Sol 40fl | 145m
Planst Consciente Garden | 40fl 140m
Cristal Tower | 38fl | 130m
Vigore Marista | ~30fl | 100m


Villa Real | 50fl
Quasar Areião | 44fl
Quasar Flamboyant | 43fl
Sintonia Eco Design | 41fl
Alive Bueno | 40fl
Arte Square | 40fl
City Flamboyant | 40fl
Opus Vítreo | 40fl
Opus Aqqua | 40fl
Reserva Parque Areião | 39fl
Ares | 38fl
Opus Gyro Vaca Brava | 38fl
Sagô | 38fl
Vero Home | 38fl
Fluente Marista | 37fl
Storya Casa Versátil | 37fl
Jardim de Monet 36fl
Lux Oeste 36 | 35fl
Opus Penthouses Marista 146 36fl
Lodge Vaca Brava | 35fl
Selena | 35fl
Trya Opus 36fl
QS Life Home & Clinical
Opus Tellure | 35fl
Unico Marista 135 2×35fl
Zayin Home Marista ~35fl
Lux Flamboyant 34fl
Marina Prime | 34fl
Opus Araguaya | 34fl
Mio Marista 33fl
Opus Penthouses | 33fl
Pateo 136 | 33fl
Spot Marista | 33fl
Reserva Harbo | 31fl
Alma Home Senses | 30fl
Deck 23 ~30fl
Leblon Marista | 30fl
Giardino Marista | 30fl
Palazzo Murano | 30fl
Prime Bueno | 30fl
Hit Marista | 30fl 
Haus Mitre Marista Design | 29fl
Elev Marista | 29fl
Opus Brava Design | 28fl
Reserva dos Ipês | 27fl
Ello Vaca Brava | 25fl
Raro Vaca Brava | 14fl
Last Vaca Brava

Parque Oásis Lozandes 25 towers
Plateau D'or condominuim + numerous towers 

*Anápolis*
Genesis Office | 26fl
Gran Life

*Caldas Novas*
Infinity Tower | 54fl | 180m

*Rio Verde*
Dubai Business | 52fl | 210m
Evidence | 38fl | 160m
Splendor du Parc | 43fl | 140m
Casa Raruz | 35fl

*Itumbiara*
Áquila Home Office Mall | +150m | 46| 38fl
ROI du Valle | 130m | 40fl
Cena du Valle | 32fl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Jardim de Monet | 36fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Nexus Corporate | 45, 42, 32fl | 180m | mixed use | U/C























@GYNSOLOS


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Skygarden Flamboyant | 53fl | ~170m | residencial | U/C























marcorio.ni


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sky Garden Marista |51fl |173m| residencial U/C








I don't have updated images of the works.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Legend Praça do Sol | 40fl | 145m | residencial | U/C








I don't have updated images of the works


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Vitreo | 40fl | residencial | escavacions


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Acqua | 40fl | residencial | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Da Vinci Oeste | 46fl | ~160m | residencial | U/C






















I don't have images of the works.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Gyro Vaca Brava | 38fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Epic City Home | 45fl | 173m | residencial | U/C






















I don't have images of the works.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Goiânia World Trade Center | 55, 53 3×27fl. | 220m | Office | Hotel | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Horizonte Flamboyant | 46fl | 155m | residencial | U/C








(Looks like North Korea)
A don't have images of the works.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

HL Park Vaca Brava | 45fl | 150m| residencial | U/C















I don't have updated images.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Planet Consciente Garden | 40fl | 140m | residencial | T/O


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Cristal Tower | 38fl | 130m | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Villa Real | 50fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Quasar | 43fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Prisma 29 | 43fl | ~150m | mixed use | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Alive Bueno | 40fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sinfonia Eco Design | 41fl | residencial | T/O


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Sinfonia Eco Design | 41fl | residencial | T/O
> View attachment 559361
> View attachment 559362
> View attachment 559364


Did some country just changes its name? I'm not familiar with this name!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

are you being ironic or literal? I don't understand the question.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Araguaya | 34fl | +110m | residencial | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mio Marista | 33fl | residencial | U/C
















__
http://instagr.am/p/CFK_o5SDV9V/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Hit Marista | ~30fl | residencial | T/O
















__
http://instagr.am/p/CFZdpSPDjw3/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Trya Opus | 36fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vigore Marista | ~30fl | ~100m | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Marista Prime | 34fl | project | residencial


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Elev Marista | 29fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Iconic Marista | 60fl | 200m+ | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Leblon Marista | 30fl | residencial | T/O


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Lux Flamboyant | 35fl | residencial | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Arte Verde Marista | 168m | 48fl |residencial | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Blanc Casa Design | 47fl | 173,3m | residencial | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Deck 23 | ~30fl | ~100m | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Único Marista 135 | 2× 35fl | residencial | project
*site*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Oásis Parque Lozandes | 25 towers | office | hotel | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

QS Life Home & Clinical | ~35fl | mixed use | U/C
site














search


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!

Oásis Parque Lozandes impressive!!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Deck 23 | ~30fl | ~100m | residencial | project
site
New Renders


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Nexus Corporate | 45, 42, 32fl | 180m | mixed use | U/C
> View attachment 557002
> View attachment 557003
> 
> ...


This building of the render was canceled. Now it is the WTC that is under construction on the site, this change must have occurred some time ago, but it had not been announced.
There is no renders of the new project for now.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Prime Bueno | ~30 fl | residencial | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

WTC Goiânia | 40fl | 39fl | 176m | mixed use | residencial | PRO
Probably the worst WTC in the world.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Zayin Home Marista | ~35fl | Residencial | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Penthouses | ~30fl | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fluence Marista | ~37fl | PRO


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Nexus Corporate | 45, 42, 32fl | 180m | mixed use | U/C
> View attachment 557002
> View attachment 557003
> 
> ...


Canceled ❌


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

why!!??


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> why!!??


There were two projects, the Nexus and the WTC, the WTC was gone for a while, and the Nexus went into construction, but it suffered a lot of popular pressure due to its height, and its construction was taking too long, so the two projects came together, the Nexus and the WTC, the Nexus will no longer exist, and the WTC will be built on the foundation of Nexus.
But probably in this whole process, the construction company lost a lot of money, and the WTC will be much worse than the Nexus, and the old WTC project.
Sorry by my english.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

thanks for the answer! I understood

So sad!! And I can't understand why in a country so full of towers they have so much problems with the height of the towers...


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Plateau* *D'or*
*Mixed use*
*1,6 millions m²
671 lots, with an urban layout signed by Malian Broadway.
And a complex of services, leisure, cultural, schools, health and business with 185 thousand m² called Hub Humano (human hub) designed by Gustavo Penna.
























































*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

City Flamboyant | 40fl | U/C





























*CHMartins*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Lux Flamboyant | 34fl U/C








Update








_*Vila Nova*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> WTC Goiânia | 40fl | 39fl | 176m | mixed use | residencial | PRO
> Probably the worst WTC in the world.
> View attachment 682845
> View attachment 682847
> ...


Updates








Credits to author


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Splendor du Parc
Rio Verde - 238km away from Goiânia, 240k. inhabt.
*Floors:* 43
*Height: *140m (459ft)
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Developer: *DSA






















Update:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting that the secondary cities get taller, not so much São Paulo and Rio.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Dale said:


> Interesting that the secondary cities get taller, not so much São Paulo and Rio.


Sao Paulo has been getting some more 150m+ skyscrapers after a long break. Rio though, not so much - in fact there hasn't been much high-rise construction recently in Rio at all for some reason. I wish I knew why.

Other Brazilian cities like Chapeco are fortunately building taller though.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Infinity Tower
Caldas Novas, 190km away Goiania, 93k inhabt.(but it's a touristic city)
*Floors: *54
*Height: *180m (590ft)
*Status: *PRO
*Developer:* DSA engenharia
















__
http://instagr.am/p/CHNypO7lcnW/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Acqua

*Floors:* 40

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Opus





































Updates:








_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sky Garden Flamboyant

*Height:* ~170m (~557ft)

*Floors: *54

*Use:* residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Conclusion: *2022

*Developer:* Grupo Palme












































Updates:








_grupopalme_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Genesis Office

Anápolis, 50km away Goiânia, 391k inhabt.

*Floors: *26

*Use: *office

*Status: *T/O

*Developer:* Engecom
Site











































December:























_Anápolis Goiás_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Gran Life
Anápolis, 50km away Goiânia, 391k inhabt.
*Use:* mixed

*Status: *PREP

*Developer: *Atmo + ABL
Site

























































































_Anápolis Goiás_


----------



## Italo Henrique (Oct 31, 2020)

Do you think the Iconic Marist 60 floors and +200 meters will really get off the ground ???


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edit.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Italo Henrique said:


> Do you think the Iconic Marist 60 floors and +200 meters will really get off the ground ???


Yes, but it should take a long time.


----------



## Italo Henrique (Oct 31, 2020)

I believe that the project belongs to the construction company Opus..


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Reserva do Parque Areião

*Floors: *39

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Brasal
Site


























November
27th floor
































_Brasal_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

City Flamboyant

*Floors: *40

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *City
Site








Update:









_H Alves_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Araguaya

*Floors:* 34

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *T/O

*Developer: *Conceito Verde Vertical & Opus

























24/01








_Elio__


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Palazzo Murano

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: DOT.10

147 St., marista.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Penthouses 146 Marista








​Floors: 36

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Conclusion: Nov/2024

Developer: Opus

Architecture: Bretones & Carvalho

146 St/138 St


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Epic City Home

Height: 173m (556ft)

Floors: 45

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: City inc

Web page































































_City inc_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Giardino Marista

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Grupo CF+

Total Area : 12.408,77 m²

Web page


























Updates:








_Bruno Falcão Bessa_
_















_
_Weber_ _Gyn_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Legacy City Home

Floors: 41

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: City

Site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Last Vaca Brava

Floors: 15

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Área : 5.786,02M²


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Great Updates!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Legacy City Home
> 
> Floors: 41
> 
> ...


Confirmed height: 159m.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Duplicate.


----------



## Janko Muzykant (6 mo ago)

Nice developments!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Dober_86 said:


> Does it provide height caps (limitations) will be implemented? If so it's a dubious decision. Sure if a city is historic with lots of heritahe architecture it's better to limit the hight of new construction project's for the city's visual integrity, not the case with Guiana I think as it's a modern and aspiring place that seems intent on going full vertical. 🤟


No, no height limits will be implemented, but the utilization coefficient (i'm not sure this is the right way to say it in english) will decrease, which means larger plots of land will be needed to built tall.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Utilisation coefficient? I don't quite get what it means. Maybe it's equal to площадь полезной застройки – «ploschad' poleznoi zastroiki» in Russian, literally: area/metreage of useful development?? Still I'm not quite sure, certainly all three languages, Portugués, English, Russian, have different ways of describing the same building law, it's just the wording amongst them must be varying a lot.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

In portuguese it is "coeficiente de aproveitamento", which is how many m² you can build on a certain land, so if you have an area of the city where the _coeficiente de aproveitamento_ is 5x, you can build a building with 5 times the area of your plot of land.
I'm not sure, but it seems that Goiânia's _coeficiente de aproveitamento_ will be limited to 6x, since there are buildings with more than 12 times the area of its plot of land today, it is conceivable that it will impact the size of future buildings.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Reserva Parque Areião

Floors: 39

Use: residencial

Status: completed

Developer: Brasal

Web






























_Sereno Leão_
_







_















_Thyago Alves_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Trya by Opus

Floors: 36

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Opus

Web






























Update:
20220718_134812 by Matheus Souza, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Alma Home Senses

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: GPL


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Horizonte Flamboyant

Height: 155m

Floors: 46

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: GPL

Web























Update:





























_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Opus Brava Design

Floors: 28

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Opus


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Infinity Tower

Caldas Novas, 190km away Goiânia

Height: 180m

Floors: 54

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: DSA































Update:























_DSA Engenharia_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Natto Bueno Design*

A EMISA lançou esse empreendimento em Goiânia para comemorar seus 45 anos de existência!! 

Link do empreendimento: Natto Bueno Design








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Épic Tower in Vaca Brava Park*









​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Metropolitan Bueno

Floors: 28 | 22

Use: offices/residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Ebm

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Euro Towers

Floors: 31 | 28

Use: offices/residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: EuroAmérica


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Dom Parque Flamboyant

Floors: 38

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Elmo

Web


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

Dom 38 fl.


----------

